# OBX Trip



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Been a while since I have been on- getting ready to retire and get serious about doing some fishing- I want to setup a late summer (early August) OBX trip to kayak fish the Sound side for Cobia and Tarpon- it has been a long time since I fished the OBX, but back in the day I was a pier jockey regular at Rodanthe and Frisco with season passes for both- seems to me I remember talk about big tarpon being inside the Sound in late summer- I hooked up a tarpon on Rodanthe Pier one August evening using a live thread fin on a pin rig that jumped off after taking 200 yards of line off my Ambassaduer 10,000C....there was a NC kayak guide that posted on this forum- if he is still around PM me-


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

*correction*

I don't see that anyone replied to your thread - but Rob Alderman goes by FishMilitia and runs outerbankskayakfishing.com. I'd start with him.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

You may be looking for Jamb he is at Teach Lair Marinia in Hattereas.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Also Jimmy up in Rhodanthe used to. He builds a lot of Hatteras Jacks rods but you might find him working at the pier


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks- will do


----------

